# Кружится голова



## andiv 4410 (22 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте,

Мне 34 года.
проблема появилась месяц назад -  стала кружиться голова при повороте головы(вправо и влево,при развороте во время  ходьбы. При этом почему то  сразу появляется отрыжка. Болей нет. Усиление  головокружения от холода, при перенапряжении. В тепле практически  его не наблюдается.Работаю курьером по пол дня.2- я половина дня за компом дома. Вес нормальный, не пью, не курю.

При 1 обращении невропатолог не назначил на рентген т к аппарат был сломан, а о бесплатном мрт даже речи нет.Назначила Вестибо при нарушениях вестибулярного аппарата. И успокоительное.


УЗДГ сосудов шеи сделанное пол года назад (по другому поводу) ни чего не показало. Также пол года назад проверяли гормоны щитовидки. Все в норме, Узи щитовидки не делала т к очередь 6 месяцев если делать  бесплатно. Лечусь от  эндометриозной кисты яичнка(повторно образовалась через год после операции )Лечение не гормонами, а у гомеопата.


Сделала все-таки платно рентген  шейного отдела позвоночника в 2 проекциях.

Заключение

Определяются выпрямление  лордоза.

Снижение высоты межпозвонковых пространств в местах с4-5,с 6-7.

Субхоиндральный остеосклероз замыкательных пластин,

зоострение краев,больше задних тел С4-6.

Положение тел позвонков правильное.

Начальные признаки остеохондроза с4-5,с 6-7.


К невропатологу больше не обращалась.

Мажу шею кремом с  окопником,золотым усом,пчелиным ядом

Принимаю глицин.


Посоветуйте пожалуйста что делать.

Как снять это головокружение, или хотя бы ослабить.

Достало уже…

вот снимки

https://yadi.sk/i/-lR5d3aYnZecr
https://yadi.sk/i/xLk3SHxnnZehe
https://yadi.sk/i/yPYpBssinZekq
https://yadi.sk/i/s8g4yUmwnZeoU


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2016)

*andiv 4410*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## andiv 4410 (23 Янв 2016)

хочу спросить , может помочь каким -то образом воротник  Шанца в  данной ситуации  или это бесполезно, а также фиксатор осанки ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Янв 2016)

Желательно пройти консультацию у оториноларинголога  или отоневролога на предмет наличия вестибулопатии.
Воротник ненужен.


----------

